# Plantar fasciitis anyone ?



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm dealing with a rather painful bout of it and I have a bad heal spur in one foot and a not so bad one in the other. 
Has anyone here had any results with getting a cort shot ? How long did it last and did it help you ? I was never a cry baby when it came to needles , never even thought twice about getting one either. But having had a terrible experience when getting my second round of epidurals for my back and leg pain , i practically start hyperventilating and on the verge of passing out when it comes time to getting those long a** needles ! I know , know , I need to grow up and just do it , and I am going to have to cause I can't take the pain anymore , it just kills me. They barely touched my spine when getting the last epidural and I basically hit my head on the ceiling , I will never forget that pain as long as I live ! And it's a miracle I wasn't paralyzed or anything , but it has left me fearing needles ! No matter what I do to take my mind off it , i still get tingly and feel like Im going down , lol. BUT , I would get another tattoo in a heart beat if I wanted one , lolol. I even had to give myself needles in my younger years and had no problems doing so. Go figure :sigh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that is terrible. I have no experience with the cort shots.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I've had the cortisone shots for my hips and they did very well for me. No experience with plantar fascitis though.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I think I have it, along with bursitis in my shoulders and a ganglion cyst on my wrist, at present I am too stubborn to do anything about any of them except hurt, go on with my life and complain. :ROFL:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Get a GOOD orthotics insert with a fairly high arch support. It will make a huge difference for you. Get a can if frozen juice and roll it on the bottom of your feet at your arches...it will also help.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I used to not even be able to open a drawer of it had needles in it...Gave me the willies!!...Now I handle them all the time..life events do change us...

Im so sorry you are having so much pain.....I have never had a cor. shot so I cant say...My brother in law has real bad thumbs..and he gets the shots..he said they do hurt but once they meds settle in he can use his thumbs again...

There are several Ess. oil that treat inflamation...Lavender and peppermint being the most common and easy to find, but helichysum is awsome..i made a lotion for my sister who has RA and she said it helps her pain so much..she bought what she needed to make her own lotion and keeps it in stock..she gave some to my older sister who also has RA abd shingles..the pain from the shingels was unbareable...the lotion gave her the relief she been begging the dr for...: ) Helichysum is pricy..but well worth it.. I order mine from Brambleberry, but if you want more pure form you can look at DoTerra or Living Young..both are good pure sources..


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Like what ? said about the arches but if you start with steep ones it will hurt. Start to build up your arch support with various ones you can get at walmart.

During the night and when sitting bend/flex your toes front and back. Rub the bottom of your feet trying to get really deep. First length then width.

Also - look into KTTape. Works for me.

I have a marathon end of Feb and this is what I've been doing for mine. 
HTH,


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have never had planters falicilist. My sister is a hair dresser and she had it so bad she could badly walk. She did the shot. Nothing. She paid the big bucks for the good orthotics. Nothing. She did stretches. Nothing. One day as she was going to work ( She worked at lifetime fitness, a work out place) they have a hair salon in there and massage therapist. The therapist asked why she Wales like she did and she told her she had PF. The therapist told her to schedule a shot with her in a day she does not work. She worked so hard and deep in my sisters muscle and nerve that she said that was the most painful thing she ever did. That was for years ago and she has not had any problems since. You have to find someone that deals with it not all massage therapist can do it. My sister had been dealing with PFv for 5 years. They wanted to go in and cut the tendon lucky she did not do that.
As for the coratozone shots I have had several in my elbow and my wrist. Yesv the hurt a bit but not horrible.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! Im so glad i asked 
Im going to try all of the above !! Thank you so much everyone 
Yes, the pain is horrendous and by the middle , end of the day I am in excruciating pain and when its your feet , your basically skewered 
Between that and everything else that is wrong , if I were a horse , 
I would be shot immediately , lol. My favorite saying , but its true.
In the morning Im hobbling up to the barn if in lucky or I'm crawling , depends , lol. Geez , can't wait till I'm older , should be a real party !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I so want to make the appointment to get a cort shot , and I probably will but its a whole other thing for me to actually go that day and stay in the room and wait for the doctor ! first time I went to trigger point therapy , I was put in a room to wait for the nurse . The girl put me in the room and said the nurse would be there shortly. Well , I snuck out of there like a little kid , lolol. Right out the back door , lol. My husband was waiting in the car for me at the time and i ran to the car and said , OK , lets go  Everything went great , all done 
Got home just in time to hear the message the doctors office was leaving . They were curious if I made it home ok , lolol.

Me big baby :angel2:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am 41 and my best friend is 46 and we have decided that we must be getting old because everytime we turn around there is something else wrong with us. I am not sure mine is plantar fasciitis it could just be a heel spur, but the pain I am describing makes my dad think it is PF because he had it. His doctor told him to get heel supports for his shoes and wear them and stay off it as much as he could. Well he didn't stay off it, but he got the supports and used them and his cleared up in a year. I have the supports I just haven't put them in any shoes yet, because I have so many shoes.... I don't know which to pick to put them in. Mine is worse after a long day on my feet then I am off my feet for a while, like driving. When I go to get out of the car it hurts so bad I can barely walk, the funny thing is I can "walk it off" and once I get past that initial horrible pain, I can walk again with much less pain, until I sit down again for a while. It is truly weird


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

3 years of. Orthotics...physical therapy....boots at nite....shots did nothing for me. Some days i can barely walk....dec 3 i am finally having surgery on it. The good news is only 2 in 100 dont respond to conservative treatment. The shots are not bad and they reduce the swelling/pain. My Dad has had both done as well. The surgery corrected it permanently. The shots gave us both temporary relief. (plantar f. with bone spur also).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I can't believe how many people suffer from this ! 
Yes , the pain is horrible when you are on your feet a lot , then when you are off your feet and go to get up , HOLY POO ! The pain is worse !
I was told once you have the heel spur , the damage is done. There is a chunk of bone taken off then. I never asked the doctor about that but coming from a physical therapist m I figured she is right.
I have custom orthotics , one pair , that I have mainly for my barn boots since I'm in those most of the time. I bought a store pair and they aren't even close to being helpful. Funny , when I get out of the car I hobble around like I had a few drinks , lolol. But , your right , the pain does subside ofter a while to where it is manageable. But its like having a sharp rock under your foot all the time IMO. Sometimes it rolls to a place where its doable , but then it also hits just the right spot where you want to scream. I can't put full wait on the left side of my left foot , it just makes me cry. I have to do something cause between my other issues , this is really putting me off the deep end 
How did my Grandmother ever do things with all the pain she was in ?
I hope I'm that strong if i ever reach the age she lived up to !
Ughhh, sorry for the rant folks


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i have a yoga instructor friend who says sour cherry juice is great for her inflammation. I think she said a glass a day. 

hope you feel better soon Laura!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> I think I have it, along with bursitis in my shoulders and a ganglion cyst on my wrist, at present I am too stubborn to do anything about any of them except hurt, go on with my life and complain. :ROFL:


They used to call ganglion cysts "Bible cysts" because if you hit it hard enough with a Bible, or other really heavy book, it will break and go away! I tried it, when I was young and dumb! It hurt! Go the medical route!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Goats Rock said:


> They used to call ganglion cysts "Bible cysts" because if you hit it hard enough with a Bible, or other really heavy book, it will break and go away! I tried it, when I was young and dumb! It hurt! Go the medical route!


LMAO. Amazing how the young and dumb thing catches all of us at some one point! I use to have horrible heel spurs. ..horrible. Once I got good...not store bought... orthotics it made a world of difference. Now I wear my birkenstocks all the time and...knock on wood...haven't had a problem in a long time.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

kccjer said:


> LMAO. Amazing how the young and dumb thing catches all of us at some one point! I use to have horrible heel spurs. ..horrible. Once I got good...not store bought... orthotics it made a world of difference. Now I wear my birkenstocks all the time and...knock on wood...haven't had a problem in a long time.


I didn't want to be the first to laugh , but that is hysterical Goats Rock !:ROFL:

kccjer , did you ever get a cort shot or you just wore your orthotics ?
That is giving me hope maybe I won't need the shot , or maybe a excuse to go have it done , lolol. The pain takes me out way before the rest of me gives out , so that alone makes really pi**** me off ! I'll have more that needs to be done before i go inside and I always like to complete things , never leave them half done . So that's enough to drive me insane , lol.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

ok, so from what I've read, PF seems to be a restriction of the fascia on the underside of the feet? speak with your dr first before trying any of these!

a great way to start loosening up the underside of your feet is to use a ball to massage the bottoms of your feet, one foot at a time (tennis ball, or stress ball or something harder if you have it - I've used billiards or golf balls on a non-skid surface), bear weight on it slightly where it feels really right and roll it around. close your eyes and really feel what's going on under there. you can do this standing or sitting. just make sure you put enough weight on it to feel it working. you can do this sitting on a chair while watching tv (so no excuses!). 

another easy exercise I sometimes like to do to open the bottom of my feet and calves is going to a set of stairs (preferably on the bottom step), place both balls of the feet on the stair, with ankle hanging over and you hanging on to the railing so you don't fall. then start sinking down into your ankles. it could be excruciating at first, and don't go too far into it. hold for a while...as long as your can muster. but DON'T GO TOO FAR! go far enough into the stretch that you feel it, but not so far that it's so painful you feel like crying.

anyway, I have lots of foot openers and foot exercises....PM me if you want more (or you can google too.....) 

hope you feel better soon!!!! feet problems are the worst!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

No shots...hate em. I just got really good orthotics. Went to a specialist that took plaster casts of my feet and sent them in. Got the orthotics a week later or so. Was suppose to go back and get higher arch support but I never did. The arch supports hurt like heck for the first week or so I wore them. I switched them out with whatever shoes I was wearing. Bout cried when they got accidentally thrown away with some old shoes. 

Also...go to birkenstock.de and at least think about ordering some papillos. Those are the BEST!! I love my birkies... but I did get mine really cheap while we lived in Germany.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Birks orthos are good for temporary relief, but you still should work out those feet muscles. feet arches are like bridges. if a bridge gets weak, you don't build a solid structure underneath it to support it forever (those are Birks and orthos). in the long run, you gotta rebuild that bridge (i.e. start working out the muscles in your feet!)

btw - my students hate feet work the most, but in our day and age where we wear shoes, feet work is very important as they're the foundation of our uprightness...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Does soaking your feet in really hot water with Epson salts help? A friend had PF and that was what he had to do, 2 to 3 times a day
for almost a month. We were doing a living history event and here was this big mountain man, soaking his foot in a cast iron pot, full of hot 
water and hollering that it was too hot! (he forgot the Epson salts, but the hot water helped immensely!).


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have to thank all of you from the bottom of my heart for all the info and suggestions and help you have given me to help deal with PF.
Im truly blessed to have such a group of friends :grouphug:
I am going to try everything suggested and I am sure I will find relief !
:thankU:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

hope you feel better soon!!! :hug:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Bible cyst, My mom is a retired RN and she said the doctors also said to hit it with some medical book that was big and heavy and it would go away. That actually used to be the medical treatment. However, they no longer recommend that. 

The funny thing about my pain is, my wrist/hand/arm pain and my foot pain has all but gone away since I haven't been at work or working on my graduate work since Thursday. Seems there is something to be said for rest. Now my shoulder pain is an entirely different story. I will eventually have to have surgery on both my shoulders mom had to have surgery on both hers, it is bursitis. I also have some old horse riding injuries to both my shoulders which only makes it worse. All summer though it was eased now that we are back in winter I have daily almost constant pain with my shoulders and some days very limited mobility of my arms due to it.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Trickyroo,

Sorry I just saw this. Sounds like you have good orthotics and those can be kind of pricey. I was going to suggest if you had not been seen or fitted by a professional to send me pictures of you barefoot taken by someone with a view from behind (heel to toe view). Not all orthotics are created equal and every persons foot is different and requires a different style and level of support. Don't trust the fitting machines you see in stores as most people can not get a good reading from those (long story it is a very complicated process fitting for orthotics). 

One trick you can do is to take empty water or pop/soda bottles (single serving size anything up to 1 liter) and refill them with water. What you are aiming for is a nice ice pack that you can use between your foot and the floor. Sit in a good seat that will let you have your leg bent at about a 90 degree angle. Now place one foot at a time on the frozen bottle and roll your foot across it (it will roll some too) front and back etc. No more the 10 to 15 mins at a time then wait at least 1 to 2 hours in between sessions. So you can do one foot 10 to 15 mins and then the other foot 10 to 15 mins and then wait a few hours, repeat as needed. Also you can use a tennis ball on the floor with this same method as it is a self-massager without the ice treatment.

Cord shots can help short term but be very careful as they can actually cause diabetes and osteoporosis. 

If you didn't live in New York I would say come by for some alphasonic work.

Sorry if I went into too long of details but for about 3 years I did CTA work and a large number of clients required foot therapy and supports.


----------

